# أفضل وأرخص عروض شاشات تى أي تى tit و التوصيل لباب المنزل مجانا



## halasamy (8 يناير 2014)

أقوى عروض الشاشات من مؤسسة ماريا
أفضل شاشات التى أى تى TIT
========================
1 - شاشة 32 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 749.ريال.
======================
2 - شاشة 39 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1069 ريال.
====================
3- شاشة 40 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1199 ريال.
===================
4- شاشة 42 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - ثلاث مداخل HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1429 ريال.
==================
5- شاشة 46 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخل HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1699 ريال.
=================
6 - شاشة 50 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -
FULL HD 1080
والسعر 1899 ريال
================
7- شاشة 58 بوصة LED مدخل PC - مدخل USB - مدخلين HDMI -
والسعر 2899 ريال.
======================
التوصيل مجانا لأهالى الرياض
التوصيل لجميع مدن المملكة بسعر 50 ريال.
================
تصلك شاشتك بإتصال واحد..اتصل نصلك لباب المنزل مجانا
العنوان:
الرياض - شارع المدينة المنورة-بجانب البديعة مول
تليفون 0598733331 / / 0508283782 / 0112661000 0565765233

للتواصل عن طريق الشبكات الاجتماعية:
https://www.facebook.com/MariaOrgnization?ref=hl
https://twitter.com/MariaCompny

دوام المعرض:
الفترة الصباحية:

8,30 صباحا الى 12 ظهرا
الفترة المسائية:

4 عصرا الى 10,30 مساءا


----------

